# ALS Lange 1 time zone PT or RG



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Dear Forum,

I am considering to buy a Lange 1 time zone, and would like to hear from owners that might had the same dilemma I am facing now about going with RG or PT.

I can't decide between RG and PT :think:

Both have their attributes and having both isn't an option, unfortunately  
I would qualify the RG prettier and the PT lower key (which I kind of prefer) ...
As this watch would be for daily wear I hardly can decide which one to pick.
The RG is less expensive than the PT, both options are preloved in mint condition and complete.
The RG is from 2014 and the PT from 2007, I tend to think that newer is better :think:
There's no service history on both watches, therefore I am leaning towards the RG in that case.
Should I be concerned about services? I didn't saw much about this specific model reliability, leading to the assumption that there isn't really concerns to have about reliability. Unless I missed something :think:

The PT weight isn't an issue, I tried both few times, however the RG was more comfortable due to its lighter weight. 
PT as I understood is more durable compared to softer RG, this is a point I am evaluating carefully.

I am not concerned about resale value as intend to keep it and pass it down.

I tried other models but 42 is the minimum présence I need on my wrist as I am on the tall and bulk side. 
Tried the Lange 1 XL but the extra thickness and mm from the Lange 1 time zone do make a difference.

Since its a substantial purchase I am not rushing and I hope that some of you will share helpful inputs to help my decision between the 2 options.

Thanks for reading...

As always this thread needs photos =)

PS : I tried few RG models, so you might notice different dates from different watches =)









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Platine a fond point barre


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Both stunning.

Rose Gold for me.


----------



## toaster19 (Jun 27, 2018)

I am in the market for a Lange as well as am in a similar predicament. I did email Lange corporate and asked about hardness of white gold versus platinum, since it is a common misconception that platinum is harder, in the alloys used in watch cases. Here is their response.

"Thank you very much for your request and especially your interest in A. Lange & Söhne. The hardness of white gold in comparison to platinum is just slightly bigger with a hardness of 170 Vickers for white gold and 140 Vickers for platinum. Both materials will keep their colour and won't get a yellow hue which might be the case with pink gold. In any case, it could be polished to have the former colour again."

Hope this helps. Good luck




Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

Both platinum and rose gold will get scratched and perhaps dinged during the course of normal use, unless you really baby the watch. Personally, I like the scratches and dings and look forward to "personalizing" the watch with evidence of my own usage. But many folks want their watches to always look brand new, so fortunately, with either metal (platinum or gold), Lange can refill any scratches/dings with a laser so that no metal is lost, and Lange can then refinish the case to look factory fresh. That's one of the comforting things about owning a Lange: The factory (or Lange in New York City) can always restore it to brand new condition.

When looking for a preowned Lange, you want to ensure that there is no evidence that a non-Lange-authorized watchmaker ever (1) opened the caseback or (2) polished the watch. For (1), you'll want to carefully inspect the dial, hands, and movement to ensure there are no blemishes whatsoever anywhere. It's often pretty obvious when a non-Lange watchmaker has been in there. For (2), there are typically two places to look to see if a Lange has been polished (or overpolished). The easiest place to look is at the bevels on the top sides of the lugs, to see if the bevel edges are still crisp (vs. rounded). It's also common for polishing to disturb the brushed finish in the center section of the case (though until very recently, Lange's older rose gold cases were 100% polished and had no brushed center section, unlike all other metals).


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

You should of course get whichever metal speaks to you more! It's an entirely personal, gut choice -- go with heart, not head. Personally I like the look and feel of platinum. To me, rose gold is more formal and more noticeable, both of which are less desirable characteristics. Also, I like the brushed center sections of Lange's platinum (and white gold and yellow gold) cases, whereas Lange fully polished the center sections of (only) their rose gold cases until just a few years ago, when Lange started brushing those too. The brushed center sections give the watch additional appeal and distinction.

I don't travel much, so the Timezone has little personal appeal for me. But within the Timezone series, my favorite models are some of the limited editions. The white gold "Buenos Aires" (ref. no. 116.026) has blue steel hands and is very legible -- really beautiful. Lange also made some rose gold/black dial Timezone models for Asian markets ("Singapore" 116.031B and "Kuala Lumpur" 116.032C) that were stunning. All of those limited edition Timezones are hard to find, though. You can see the variety of Timezone models by clicking the "Historic Data" tab on the spreadsheet at "http: // goo . gl / vWFC7Q" (remove the quotes and spaces). You can also Google those reference numbers for photos.

Good luck!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks guys for the inputs, I did went with PT as I aim to wear it often and also because it draws less attention than gold.
But that rose gold is surely extremely nice too!!!

No bad choice possible either way, I am extremely happy to wear this stunning ALS 

I'll post more pictures later on, as well as the first impressions on that beauty 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## toaster19 (Jun 27, 2018)

Big congrats

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

CFR said:


> Both platinum and rose gold will get scratched and perhaps dinged during the course of normal use, unless you really baby the watch. Personally, I like the scratches and dings and look forward to "personalizing" the watch with evidence of my own usage. But many folks want their watches to always look brand new, so fortunately, with either metal (platinum or gold), Lange can refill any scratches/dings with a laser so that no metal is lost, and Lange can then refinish the case to look factory fresh. That's one of the comforting things about owning a Lange: The factory (or Lange in New York City) can always restore it to brand new condition.
> 
> When looking for a preowned Lange, you want to ensure that there is no evidence that a non-Lange-authorized watchmaker ever (1) opened the caseback or (2) polished the watch. For (1), you'll want to carefully inspect the dial, hands, and movement to ensure there are no blemishes whatsoever anywhere. It's often pretty obvious when a non-Lange watchmaker has been in there. For (2), there are typically two places to look to see if a Lange has been polished (or overpolished). The easiest place to look is at the bevels on the top sides of the lugs, to see if the bevel edges are still crisp (vs. rounded). It's also common for polishing to disturb the brushed finish in the center section of the case (though until very recently, Lange's older rose gold cases were 100% polished and had no brushed center section, unlike all other metals).


I did followed your advises to check on the watch, as all was in order the trigger was pulled

Thank you my friend 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

HUGE congratulations!!!


----------



## FutagoWatch (Mar 25, 2018)

Congrats! This is one of those watches you won’t ever regret!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Congratulations and wear your Lange in good health!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Thanks guys for the inputs, I did went with PT as I aim to wear it often and also because it draws less attention than gold.
> But that rose gold is surely extremely nice too!!!
> 
> No bad choice possible either way, I am extremely happy to wear this stunning ALS
> ...


Superb choice


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thank you to all, I'm very happy with this very substantial piece ?
In due course after few weeks of ownership I'll post my thoughts on this specific model 










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Thanks guys for the inputs, I did went with PT as I aim to wear it often and also because it draws less attention than gold.
> But that rose gold is surely extremely nice too!!!
> 
> No bad choice possible either way, I am extremely happy to wear this stunning ALS
> ...


Excellent! That would have been my choice between the two as well. Enjoy.


----------



## RMUSE (Jan 27, 2018)

That is BEAUTIFUL. I hadn't considered one before now, but the gold is awesome. I'll now need to look around to see what I can sell to get one. Every time, I think I have the perfect collection, something I must have appears in the corner of my eye. Sadly, I must be the only one who has that problem?


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

RMUSE said:


> That is BEAUTIFUL. I hadn't considered one before now, but the gold is awesome. I'll now need to look around to see what I can sell to get one. Every time, I think I have the perfect collection, something I must have appears in the corner of my eye. Sadly, I must be the only one who has that problem?


I wish that you were the only one with this problem.

I have this problem, too, very badly, in fact!


----------



## Donpuffy (Aug 1, 2018)

Looks cool..


----------



## IllCommunication (Nov 17, 2013)

Great work. That is a gorgeous ALS. The platinum is really more versatile than the RG even tho i kinda like RG more.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reporting back after 2 months of ownership, initially the main purpose was to wear the ALS at work and events throughout the month, surprisingly I found myself wearing it even during week ends with shorts and polo's, this specific model is way more versatile than I thought when I acquired it.

I got used to its hefty weight and now I wear it comfortably =)

Time keeping is fairly good, and I enjoyed it even more with some travels in different time zones.
I always keep track of France and Spain where the rest of my family is, and mostly when I look at the time I have a thought about them...

Overall its only very positive opinions on my ALS timezone, and I'm so glad I picked the one cased in PT.
I feel rg would have been a different experience with most likely substantially less wrist time.

Cheers guys 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stargazer735 (Aug 24, 2018)

That's great to hear!

The Lange 1 Timezone and 1815 Chronograph are my two favorite watches of all time. Unfortunately, I'm nowhere near being able to afford either one.

Motivation. 

Anyway, congratulations again and wear it every day in good health!


alex79 said:


> Reporting back after 2 months of ownership, initially the main purpose was to wear the ALS at work and events throughout the month, surprisingly I found myself wearing it even during week ends with shorts and polo's, this specific model is way more versatile than I thought when I acquired it.
> 
> I got used to its hefty weight and now I wear it comfortably =)
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## lostboys (Jan 28, 2017)

Rocking the time zone this evening 









Sent from my NEO-L29 using Tapatalk


----------

